

How to deal with so much Hacker News - nickfox

I recently put Hacker News back into my google reader and now I'm seeing about 150 posts a day. There are a lot of really excellent conversations, links, content, etc., but I simply don't have the time to look at it all.<p>Is there a way to get an rss feed to the highest rated posts or do you have another suggestion on dealing with TMI from HN?<p>thanks, Nick
======
cperciva
I put together my Daily Hacker News (top 10 articles from each day) to handle
this problem. There are also some twitter feeds with all the HN stories which
cross predetermined thresholds.

~~~
nickfox
Is this yours?

<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

~~~
cperciva
Yes.

~~~
nickfox
Excellent. Thank you.

